# 40 gall. breeder top



## SuckMyCichlids (Nov 5, 2011)

Does anybody at all know where to find one? im finally able to get it started but i want a glass canopy for it, i know aqueon makes one but i cant find anyone that sells the dang thing so i said screw it ill get a regular hood and go from there but ran into the same problem, i cant find a single hood thats 36x18. If any of you know where i could get one, my future fish and i would really appreaciate it lol, thanks for your time, happy holidays everybody


----------



## FishFlow (Sep 13, 2011)

Call your local hardware stores and see if any of them cut glass. Then just give them the dimensions. You can also purchase a hinge to make it a 2 piece hinged top. I think dr foster carries these misc top parts.


----------



## SuckMyCichlids (Nov 5, 2011)

FishFlow said:


> Call your local hardware stores and see if any of them cut glass. Then just give them the dimensions. You can also purchase a hinge to make it a 2 piece hinged top. I think dr foster carries these misc top parts.


i've kinda thought about that, at my work one of the machines i run is a cnc machine so i have the capabilities to make a top but i cant cut glass, only plexi and lexan and i was worried that they would sag over time, i think it might cost more than i'd like to have a shop cut me down 2 pieces of glass and put em together, im hoping to not have to go that route but if i cant find anything quick i might have too.. I've had this empty tank just sitting in my living room staring at me and now i have the time and money to put it together but im to afraid of losing one of my little buddies to somthing like them jumping out..


----------

